# Perfect! I could not think of anything more fitting!



## solidassears (May 16, 2018)

How do you like this one?


----------



## Arnold (May 16, 2018)




----------



## charley (May 16, 2018)

..trump is afraid of _everything ....     _  ...


----------



## Arnold (May 16, 2018)

charley said:


> ..trump is afraid of _everything ....     _  ...



yet he backs down from nothing. lol #retard


----------



## charley (May 16, 2018)

Prince said:


> yet he backs down from nothing. lol #retard




.... trump is a coward, watch and see him fold,,, it'll be entertaining ...U R a scumbag   #SAD


----------



## Arnold (May 16, 2018)

charley said:


> .... trump is a coward, watch and see him fold,,, it'll be entertaining ...U R a scumbag   #SAD



ok I will wait for that along with the Russian collusion and impeachment.


----------



## solidassears (May 16, 2018)

Prince said:


> ok I will wait for that along with the Russian collusion and impeachment.



Charlie reminds me of trying to tell my kids something I knew about and they had no clue; they had their own ideas, but no experience or real data to back up their ideas, but they just knew they knew everything... It really seems like ol Charlie is a teenie bopper; he can't be more than 16 years old. Well maybe he can and he's just a brainwashed lib; not able to process logic or facts.


----------



## T Woods (May 17, 2018)

Frankly, I miss having an intelligent president with integrity. Great opportunity to learn from huge mistakes by both parties. (If we can avoid nuclear devastation)


----------



## charley (May 17, 2018)

T Woods said:


> Frankly, I miss having an intelligent president with integrity. Great opportunity to learn from huge mistakes by both parties. (If we can avoid nuclear devastation)





......   good post..


----------



## Arnold (May 17, 2018)

T Woods said:


> Frankly, I miss having an intelligent president with integrity. Great opportunity to learn from huge mistakes by both parties. (If we can avoid nuclear devastation)



and which one was that?


----------



## charley (May 17, 2018)

Prince said:


> and which one was that?




... well he ain't talking about the 'pathological liar', 'Hand Maiden of Putin'....  aka  trumpski ....      ..


----------



## Arnold (May 17, 2018)

charley said:


> ... well he ain't talking about the 'pathological liar', 'Hand Maiden of Putin'....  aka  trumpski ....      ..



great answer.


----------



## charley (May 17, 2018)

Prince said:


> great answer.




.....  thx Rob !!       ....


----------



## Arnold (May 17, 2018)

https://youtu.be/krKsFhdQJFk


----------



## Oldschool (May 18, 2018)

Meanwhile, back to reality. ..

https://youtu.be/GzUV6uyrBzo


----------



## T Woods (May 18, 2018)

Fox news is hilarious. It's like the 'State TV' they have in communist countries.


----------



## charley (May 18, 2018)

T Woods said:


> Fox news is hilarious. It's like the 'State TV' they have in communist countries.




.... so true..  I watch it myself, but can only take a few minutes of 'trump boot licking' at a time...   FAKE NEWS = Fox NEWS


----------

